# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Argjiro - Legjenda e Gjirokastrës

## BruNe EmBeL

Meqe pash te flitej per kalane e Rozafes, po per kalane e Argjirose s'do flasim?  :i ngrysur: 
(Ju lutem shprehni mendimet tuaja, ne lidhje me kalane e Argjirose (ne Gjirokater), ose ndonje histori nga kjo kala madheshtore . Me pelqen te lexoj argumentet e te tjerve, pasi jam vet Gjirokastrite.  Ju uroj gjithe te mirat..

----------


## wow

Ti akoma nuk e di
se ka nje qytet ne Jug,
me oxhake e me cati,
me shtepi, perrenj e rruge.

Ngjan ai me nje shqiponje,
qe u gatit te fluturoje,
por ne castin me te fundit
nderroi mendjen e krahet shkundi
dhe i hapi permbi brigje,
ura, rruge, qoshe e shtigje.

Permbi supe c'mbajne valle
keto gerxhe radhe radhe?

Nje kala e larte,
si nje vapor lufte,
noton dite e nate
mes shekujve tutje.

Si anije e zeze,
qe pushon ne rere,
ngjan tani fortesa
e heshtur, e vreret.

Dhe vertet ka kohe shume
qe ka rene ajo ne gjume.

Gryka topash jane ndryshkur 
e bedenat jane prishur
dhe ne kulla e sharapolle
s'ka me roje,karakolle. (Ismail Kadare)

PS: i miss my city :i ngrysur:

----------


## glaukus 001

:buzeqeshje: 
( Foto marre nga http://gjirokastra0.tripod.com )

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Keshtjella e Gjirokastres konsiderohet si nje nga keshtjellat me madheshtore ne Shqiperi. Njihet edhe me emrin kalaja e Argjirose. Germimet arkeologjike deshmojne gjurmet e para te ndertimeve te saj qe ne shekullin e VI. Etapa e pare e ndertimit te keshtjelles qe ishte dhe berthama e vete qytetit te Gjirokastres ka perfunduar ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit te XIII, nderkohe qe me vitin 1336 permendet me emrin Argyrokastra.Muret e keshtjelles ndjekin vijen e crregullt te kodres mbi te cilen eshte ngritur. Ajo ka tre hyrje kryesore dhe nje te vogel.Mbrohej nga shtate kulla qe arrijne deri ne 30 metra lartesi dhe me salla te medha, qe kane frengji topash. Pothuajse gjysma e keshtjelles eshte e mbuluar me qemere dhe ka pasur mjaft mjedise e depo nentokesoreqe deshmojne se brenda garnizonit banohej edhe nga qytetaret ne periudha te caktuara. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

Dale ihere te kujtohem per legjenden e argjirose se ishte e bukur. Legenda e rozafes, dhe e argjirose jane ultras fare.
per Agjirone, thone qe ne kohen e turqve , nuk deshte te dorezohej te ata, dhe u hodh nga kalaja dhe vdiq ..drejte??? e mbaj mend- hallall grua trime tamam Shqiptare.
 :buzeqeshje:  
Na jepni ca foto te tjera te kalase se gjirokastres, hey glukus001 Go grupo, se ti i gjen keto fotot :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The Dardha

Nje nga legjendat me te bukura shqiptare qe tregon karakterin e vajzave, nenave, femrave shqiptare. 

 Nga gojedhena -Argjiroja qe mban edhe emrin kalaja sot eshte hedhur nga bedenat e kalase pasi kalaja ra ne duart e armiqeve dhe per mos tiu dorzuar e gjalle ajo vendosi te hidhej qe larte...

Nje vetevrasje, ne legjend thuet se argjiroja mbarte edhe nje femij...

Shume e bukur nje nga legjendat me prekese te folklorit shqiptar...

P.S. Per te pare foto te kalase edhe te gjirokastres mund te vizitoni albumin e fotove te forumit.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Very nice guys..Thanks!   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## emiris20

keshtjella e rozafes eshte me te vertete e bukur 
por dhe legjenda si le gje mangut per te mos thene se eshte me e bukur por di  valle kane egzistuar femra shqiptare te tilla ?
se sot  pothuajse te gjkithe femrat shqiptare qe kam njohur preferojne te huaj  sidomos ketu ne greqi 
me falni nese ika ca nga tema por kalaja ka legjenden  dhe ....

----------


## Ryder

Pavarsisht nga koha, shqiptaret jane shqiptare, une mendoj se ka nga ato vajza qe thua ti, por ka edhe nga ato vajza si puna e argjiros qe sdo te donin te binin ne doren ujkut....

----------


## glaukus 001

Pamje e brendshme ...
 ( aths-travel.com )

----------


## glaukus 001

Pamje nga larg ...

----------


## Bel ami

ora perseri ajo qe ka qene,ashtu plot ndryshk dhe akrepat tregojne kohen e Baba Qemos.
Po ajo pamje gri qe te trishton edhe pse Lunxheria eshte mbushur me debore...
Cme hipi malli perseri per ate qyetet te gurte plot vajza te bukura :P


Gjirokaster moj shqiponje
nene e trimave moj zonje
linde Cecon me kobure
linde djem e vajza nure
kur per ta te mari malli
te gjithe tek flamuri dalin.


se harova,me ka mare malli edhe per Grupin e te Rinjve te Arjan Shehut.Kenge labe 14 karatshe

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Sonik you're right hun! 
Glaukus faleminderit per fotot, te fotua e dyte ne krah te asaj shtepise qe duket pak ,ka shtepine dhe gjyshja ime 3 katshe jane ato aty! ( po ja tregoj dhe mamit - ajo po qan, se i kujohet femijeria) Thanks a lot!! :buzeqeshje:  
Bel ami rrofsh lal! Me kujtove fjalen "nure" haha e perdorin shume ato ne gjirokaster.
Me kujtohet kur veja ne Gjrokaster me pushime dhe me thoshte nena " po ku je mi kallogre,?!.. nga ke humb mi nure?- ah zagare, zagare po te lash me une tani te ikesh te mami" ( i miss it)

----------


## wow

Yeah me too :i ngrysur:

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

Gjirokaster moj qytet guri
andej nga piqet misri gruri
andej do e marrim dhe burrin


po sme that ju nga jugu, se ju mbajne per te paster .Burrat i veni te bejne punet e shtepise? te pakten ti biem shkurt  :perqeshje:

----------


## glaukus 001

Pamje me e plote e kalase ...

----------


## Zonjusha

pershendetje uen ne fakt nuk kam qene kurre ne gjirokaster por prinderit e mi po dhe babi ka patu rnej shok aje dhe me sa kam degjuar uen dhe kam pare  ne foto , tv .........etc me pelqen gjirokastra  sa per keshtjellen e argjirose une nuk di shume por une kur kam lindur deshen te me  quanin Argjiro megjithese tani kam emer tjeter por qe ateher kam nostalgji per kete emer me pelqen shume :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli

*Keshtjella e Gjirokastres nuk eshte emertuar prej nji poemthi ne kohe te monizmit pas nje mbretereshe te quajtur "Argjiro" qe u hodh nga shkembi per te mos rene ne duar te turqve. Ky eshte nje mutacion, nje hibrid mes legjendave per grate suliote e fantazive gjeopolitike. 
Emertimi i sakte eshte Gjinokaster . Sundimtari i saj ka qene Gjin Bue Shpata dhe keshtjella eshte emertuar sipas te zotit! Gjinokaster do te thote keshtjella e Gjinit dhe prej andej vjen dhe emertimi Gjirokaster.*

Shnderrimin e shkronjes "N" ne "R"  me kalimin e kohes e shohim dhe tek fjala Arben - Arber, toke e Arbnit -  (sot ) toka e  Arbrit, arberesh.

----------


## R2T

Per Sokolin!

Ne rradhe te pare urimet e mia qe paske shprehur interes per te mesuar per kalane e Gjirokastres. Ku e ke inatin me grate e Suljoteve une nuk e di, gjithashtu nuk e di se kush ta argumentoi ty se Gjirokastra ka mare emrin nga Gjin Bue Shpata. Nuk e ka emrin as GjinBueShpataKasto as GjinShpata. Vertet Gjin Bue Shpata e ka pas nen zotrim kalane, por studimet nuk i ke bere shume thelle. Kalaja i ka fillimet ne fundin e shekullit te 12 ku jane ngritur dhe dy kullat e para jugore, Gjin Bue Shpata nderkohe ishte akoma sperme ne testikulat e ster-ster-gjyshit. 

 Gjirkoastra si shume krahina te tjera dergonte trupa ne ndihme te rrethinave te tjera kur ishte nevoja. Ne njeren prej ketyre levizjeve mori pjese dhe i shoqi i Argjiros (nuk po me kujtohet tani emri), nderkohe qe kalaja u la me nje numer te kufizuar ushtaresh. Gjate te njejtes kohe kalaja u rrethua nga turqit dhe per dite me rradhe u sulmua pa sukses, deri kur njeri nga ushtaret brenda kalase u tregoi hyrjen sekret nga pas kalase. Pastaj me renjen e kalase, Argjiroja dhe djali u hodhen ne shkembinj per te mos rene ne dore te turqve. 
Jam i sigurt se mendja jote eshte e ndare qe kjo eshte legjende, mgjithate nese te bie rruga ne Gjirokaster, kalo tunelin nga poshte kalse dhe shife kalane me kujdes nga mbrapa, ne mes do shofesh nje dere pothuajse me masen e nje dritareje, mbi shkemb. Gjithashtu nga ana e kulles mund te shofesh dhe shkembin ne fjale. 
Kalaja mori emrin Argjiro dhe me kalimin e shekujve kalaja u zgjerua ne 5 kulla, me e reja eshte ajo verore. Me zgjerimin e kalase, qyteti u ndertua i gjithi brenda saj dhe prej kalase mori emrin Argjirokastro, me zgjerimin e qyteti filloi dhe shtrirja ne fillim ne lindje dhe pastaj ne perendim te kalase. Kalaja eshte ndryshuar shume here gjate viteve, ne shek 17-18 u zgjeruan muret ne perendim te kalase si dhe u hapen dritare per grykat e topave, me vone u ndertuan tunele lidhese nga perndimi i qytetit ne kala. Po ne shek e 18 u ndertua dhe Ura e kalase qe kishte nje vlere unike jo vetem ekonomike por dhe arkitekturale. Ura kishte tre kate dhe sherbente jo vetem si ure kalimi per kembesoret por dhe si ujesjelles ne kala dhe me tej ne qytet. Me ardhjen e Mbretit Zog ne fuqi, dhe degradimin e ures, ura u shkaterua dhe guret e saj u perdoren per te ndertuar Burgun e Kalase (me famekeq i kohes), qe vazhdoi te jetonte dhe gjate komunizmit. Me fillimin e festivaleve folklorike kalaja pseoi ndryshime te metejshme. Nje pjese e mureve dhe shtepive te brendshme te kalase u shkateruan per te krijuar sheshin e festivalit. Muret lindore te kalase u nriten dhe u krijuan kalata me gure te bardhe, qe stonon me gurin origjinal te kalase ngjyre gri. 

Kalaja e Gjirokastres pret ndryshime akoma dhe me renjesore ne te ardhmen. Fale sobave me dru dhe mungeses se druve, pemet perreth kalse u prene ne te miren e njerezimit.... duke shkaktuar keshtu reshkitje te njepasnjeshme te tokes fale erozionit dhe mungeses se rrenjeve per mbeshtetje. Si pasoje e levizjes se tokes si rruga ne perendim dhe ajo ne lindje te kalase kane rreshkitur disa here. Nese nuk meren masat e duhura kalaja e Gjirokastres (ashtu si urat) do jete pjese e se kaluares. (qe ndoshta do jete gje e mire se njerzit nuk do lodhen me te gjejne se nga erdhi emri Gjirokaster)

----------


## Sokoli

Para se te nxjerresh konkluzione meso te perdoresh logjiken kur analizon dicka.
Historia qe paraqite nuk ka asnje baze te vlefshme per referim.
Rrofsh per postimin por vec katastrofes ekologjike s'po lexoj gje tjeter me vlere aty.

Gjithashtu, kam kuriozitet te di se cili term qe kam perdorur me siper te nxiti me teper te shkruarsh.

Ah edhe dicka. Para se t'i shkruash keto, prezantohu njehere si quhesh e nga je se ketu nuk jemi tek "fjale pa dogane".

----------

